# Brew Day Launceston Area



## dago001 (17/2/13)

Hi blokes. Seeing as some of the Lonnie brewers can't seem to get a handle on the internet thingy, I have started a new topic for jlm, as he is too tied up trying to catch some fish, learn how to brew, abuse NW coasters about our brewing/internet trickery. So anyway here is his post

jlm posted - 17/02/2013 at 01:09pm
So I'm contemplating putting on a brewday next weekend for any who
are interested. Dunno what day as yet, will depend on the weather (I'd
like to get out and catch some fish)/ interest in anyone coming around
and what works for potential guests. Could be a good chance to sample
each others brews, something we haven't done a lot of yet, and see my
continuing struggle with the new brewery. It'll be my 5th brew on it!
What will I forget this time?!

Anyone interested?


----------



## jlm (17/2/13)

Yet more of your NW internet black magic......But, yeah........what David said up there^^^^^.


----------



## DanteHicks (18/2/13)

Sounds good mate, I will be along if it happens, just let me know when.


----------



## paddy2 (19/2/13)

G'day Fellas
I will be brewing the Rabbit Trap Kolsch on Saturday morning at Morrisons so I might not be in a position to get down to Exeter. I also have pale ale (similar to Little Creatures, I hope) to bottle. 
I am currently looking into a kegging setup - I already have the fridge - but if anyone has any thoughts on the best value way to go about this, I would appreciate it. I have looked on the net and it seems I will be paying between $300 -$400 for 2 kegs, regulator, tap but not the gas.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/2/13)

Gas bottle on ebay - I got my 2.6kg one delivered from MEL-BNE for around $180 all up (IIRC). I'll do the same when I get the new system set up down here.

Really fanging to get into brewing again.


----------



## DanteHicks (19/2/13)

Hi Owen,

Good luck on Saturday, I am looking forward to a pint of the Kolsh.

Have a look here. This is where I got my keg setup from, I went with the Micromatic reg and Pluto Gun. I have since bought a few taps and the pluto gun does not get used much anymore but it is still good incase I want to take a keg anywhere.

I use soda stream gas bottles and it is way to expensive for the gas ($20ish for 400g father than $60ish for 6kg) but there is no initial outlay for the bottle, you just need $25 for a converter from ebay.

Feel Free to PM me if you need a hand with the setup, and I have a step bit to drill the fridge if you need it.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## paddy2 (19/2/13)

Thanks Scott,
I will let you know how things go and when and where the Kolsch goes on tap.
That site seems to have some reasonable packages on offer. Will do some homework tonight and get things moving.
Cheers,
Owen


----------



## Swizzle (19/2/13)

Jim can't get there sat but did see my mate from flinders and he's happy to hook up when you're over there. Do the number thing over a beer sometime if you like? 
Jules


----------



## jlm (20/2/13)

Swizzle said:


> Jim can't get there sat but did see my mate from flinders and he's happy to hook up when you're over there. Do the number thing over a beer sometime if you like?
> Jules


Sounds good. I'm working at UTAS most of the time now (Until I get bogged down doing NBN shit again in somewhere far away), give me a ring when you're in town.

Anywho, will be brewing on Saturday, a leisurely mash in around midday. Due to Auspost leaving me high and dry with regard to a few ingredients I'll be brewing an Altbier. Anyone who's interested in coming around and doesn't know where I live (North end of Rosevears Dr, 3kms north of the pub) PM me and I'll send you my address.


----------



## probablynathan (23/2/13)

Good luck with the brew day.

Unfortunately I have two assignments due next week that I should work on so I doubt I will make it.


----------



## jlm (23/2/13)

probablynathan said:


> Good luck with the brew day.
> 
> Unfortunately I have two assignments due next week that I should work on so I doubt I will make it.


No worries. If you hit the wall with study and want to pop up for a beer I'm at number 92.


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

So how did the brew day go - any burn injuries to report - fireworks all locked away.
LagerBomb


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

paddy2 said:


> G'day Fellas
> I will be brewing the Rabbit Trap Kolsch on Saturday morning at Morrisons.


So how did the brewday go Owen? - I suppose Paul made you clean the mash tun. Looking forward to having a few when it gets on tap.
Cheers
David


----------



## jlm (24/2/13)

LagerBomb said:


> So how did the brew day go - any burn injuries to report - fireworks all locked away.
> LagerBomb


No burns, no pyro. Pretty low key, got to show Scott (Dantehicks here) how a 3V system works. Probably too many beers consumed to be an effective lesson, made a very long brewday. But to Scott's credit he came back around this morning for another lesson, this time in home poultry butchery. He and his dog were keen to see the process, moreso than myself. Still I struggled through and managed not to cut myself. Kashmiri chicken curry for dinner tonight.


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

Excellent - I look forward to when I can make a brewday up your way. Got a roof top camper now, so I can pull up and sleep anywhere.
Good to see Scott learning about a 3v system. I sent hima heap of stuff the other day about my system, so now he can make some sense of it.


----------



## TasChris (24/2/13)

I am pretty keen to make a brewday soon and meet these Launceston brewers. Been very busy with a new young daughter tho.

I will have to drop in a few beers to you Dave when I am next in Burnie and your at home.
Will give you a ring.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## jlm (24/2/13)

From yesterday's demo........Maybeeeeeeeeee.....Beers at mash in and all. 

^^^^In reply to lagerbombs post.

Happy to put on another brewday again (maybe without so much booze), my location's pretty good for Nw'ers as far as this area goes, cut through Frankford-Exeter rd from Devonport til it hits the west tamar and you're there.


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

Thanks Chris - look forward to it. Always good to catch up.


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

jlm said:


> From yesterday's demo........Maybeeeeeeeeee.....Beers at mash in and all.


Haha - beers at mash in leads to fuzzy memories of brew days - I recall I brewed a light stout once from getting on the gas before a brew day. Forgot 1/3 of my grain - still a good beer strangely enough.


----------



## paddy2 (25/2/13)

Hello David,
The brew day went very well and I am looking forward to a few froffies when it hits the street. Paul will put something on the forum when it's ready.
As for the cleaning, I have torn a cartilage in the left knee so I took my son along and he assisted in the heavy work while I sat on my arse and watched.
Cheers,
Owen


----------



## dago001 (25/2/13)

Nice work owen - I was going to take my wife and get her to clean up if I won the comp. Unfortunately she heard about this and I am still suffering the consequences :lol:


----------



## paddy2 (25/2/13)

That's a real shame David. Wives can be pretty handy when it comes to cleaning up or being a taxi when you need one. I find that time is a good healer so if you win next year's comp she will have forgotten what you had in mind for her this year.


----------



## dago001 (25/2/13)

Yeah right - not likely. Never once seen her clean anything to do with the brewery, but always the first to ask for a bevvie. Anyway, shes good for other things :blink: .
p.s. This conversation never happened - somebody must have logged in under my user name.


----------

